# Tour of California Livermore/Mt. Diablo Stage SAT 5/18



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Plus side of the Livermore / Mt. Diablo stage being on Saturday is I won't have to deal with my inflexible office management... minus side is it might be a zoo...

Does anybody know if there will be enough room to enjoy the event on Mt. Diablo? Will there be some stuff going on at the Ranger Station, I heard there was last year?

Also they haven't posted a stage log for this year like they usually do, anybody know if they do it late or if they might be skipping it this year? Handy little document to plan race viewing if you ask me.

Anyway, for anybody who missed it, the Bay Area stages are Friday 05/17 (San Jose time trial) and Saturday 05/18...

----------------------
Saturday, May 18
Stage 7
START: Livermore – 11:35am
Distance: 91.4 mi / 147.1 km
Sprints: Livermore
Koms: Morgan Territory, Patterson Pass, Mt. Diablo Summit (finish)
Finish: Mt. Diablo
Estimated Finish Time: 3:48pm
Lifestyle Festival Hours: 10:00am – 4:30pm (located at START)

Stage 7 | Amgen Tour of California


----------



## LJ0913 (Nov 29, 2005)

They expect between 25,000-30,000 thousand spectators. Plus, the road will be closed to cars at the junction. I plan to ride my mountain bike and stay on the trails.


----------



## 768Q (Jun 23, 2012)

You have probably found this already? 

http://www.amgentourofcalifornia.com/docroot/media/2013/2013ATOClogStage_7.pdf



I plan on riding the Harley over near Occidental to find a place to spectate near the freestone area where they will be climbing a bit for the final stage 8.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

looks like a new Strava KOM will be recorded today....?

Amgen Tour of California Tour Tracker


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

Sign-in before Stage 7 at the Tour of California. Local hero and fellow Hellyerite Ben Jacques-Maynes, prior stage winner Jens Voigt, Andy Schleck, race leader Tejay van Garderen, points leader Peter Sagan, and uhm - Sagan's bike sponsor (at least that's the story I'm sticking with!). Visual acuity test: spot the Cannondale poster in the last photo!

View attachment 280954
View attachment 280955
View attachment 280956
View attachment 280957
View attachment 280958
View attachment 280959


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

More photos...


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

It was rather well organized.
They had a bike valet at 2km from summit and everyone had to walk up, and back down after the event. 

This way people can't hop on their bikes right at the top and leave right away as soon as the first few pros cross the line. I thought it was going to be a handlebar touching descent with 1000s of other bicycles but it was only a little more bikes and cars than a normal saturday.

The only thing annoying is the last ramp 200m lined up with people who tried to walk up continuously then walk back down because they needed a VIP pass or something like that, I wish they would tell you that so people won't trek up and down.


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

I went and had a blast. Ditto on the descent being surprisingly safe, I even road with a few pros for a bit.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Ended up just a ways past the junction with some friends, sandwiches, and the like. Great time.


----------

